# X kann nach update nicht mehr starten

## FrancisA

Hallo, ich kann jetzt den X Server nicht mehr starten. Ich habe porthole probiert und dabei update gewählt. Hat einige Minuten kompiliert (war eh etwas mit xorg). Nun kommt folgendes:

```

[    35.970] 

X.Org X Server 1.9.2

Release Date: 2010-10-30

[    35.970] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    35.970] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.37-rc8+ i686 Gentoo

[    35.970] Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.37-rc8+ #5 SMP Sat Jan 1 13:31:36 CET 2011 i686

[    35.970] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda9 ro

[    35.970] Build Date: 02 January 2011  10:02:32PM

[    35.970]  

[    35.970] Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

[    35.970]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    35.970] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    35.970] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jan  2 22:33:49 2011

[    35.970] (II) Loader magic: 0x81f3de0

[    35.970] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    35.970]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    35.970]    X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[    35.970]    X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[    35.970]    X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[    35.971] (--) PCI:*(0:2:0:0) 1002:68c1:1025:037e rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xcfee0000/131072, I/O @ 0x00002000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    35.971] (==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)

[    35.971] (==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---

[    35.971]    Section "Device"

[    35.971]       Identifier   "Builtin Default ati Device 0"

[    35.971]       Driver   "ati"

[    35.971]    EndSection

[    35.971]    Section "Screen"

[    35.971]       Identifier   "Builtin Default ati Screen 0"

[    35.971]       Device   "Builtin Default ati Device 0"

[    35.971]    EndSection

[    35.971]    Section "Device"

[    35.971]       Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

[    35.971]       Driver   "vesa"

[    35.971]    EndSection

[    35.971]    Section "Screen"

[    35.971]       Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

[    35.971]       Device   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

[    35.971]    EndSection

[    35.971]    Section "Device"

[    35.971]       Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

[    35.971]       Driver   "fbdev"

[    35.971]    EndSection

[    35.971]    Section "Screen"

[    35.971]       Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

[    35.971]       Device   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

[    35.971]    EndSection

[    35.971]    Section "ServerLayout"

[    35.971]       Identifier   "Builtin Default Layout"

[    35.971]       Screen   "Builtin Default ati Screen 0"

[    35.971]       Screen   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

[    35.971]       Screen   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

[    35.971]    EndSection

[    35.971] (==) --- End of built-in configuration ---

[    35.971] (==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"

[    35.971] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default ati Screen 0" (0)

[    35.971] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    35.971] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default ati Device 0"

[    35.971] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default ati Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[    35.971] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (1)

[    35.971] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    35.971] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

[    35.971] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[    35.971] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (2)

[    35.971] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    35.971] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

[    35.971] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[    35.971] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    35.971] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    35.971] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    35.972] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[    35.972] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    35.972] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    35.972] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[    35.972] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    35.972]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    35.972]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    35.972]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    35.972] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    35.972] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    35.972] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[    35.972] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[    35.972] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[    35.972] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    35.972] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[    35.972] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    35.972] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[    35.972] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    35.972]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    35.972]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    35.972]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    35.972] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    35.972] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    35.973] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    35.973] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    35.973]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    35.973]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    35.973] (==) AIGLX enabled

[    35.973] (II) Loading extension GLX

[    35.973] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[    35.973] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[    35.973] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    35.973]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.13.0

[    35.973]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    35.973]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    35.973] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[    35.973] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    35.973] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[    35.973] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    35.973]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    35.973]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    35.973] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[    35.973] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    35.974] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[    35.974] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    35.974]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.2.0

[    35.974]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    35.974] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[    35.974] (II) LoadModule: "ati"

[    35.974] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

[    35.974] (II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    35.974]    compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 6.13.1

[    35.974]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    35.974]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

[    35.974] (EE) module ABI major version (6) doesn't match the server's version (8)

[    35.974] (II) UnloadModule: "ati"

[    35.974] (II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

[    35.974] (EE) Failed to load module "ati" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

[    35.974] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[    35.974] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

[    35.974] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    35.974]    compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.3.0

[    35.974]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    35.974]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

[    35.974] (EE) module ABI major version (6) doesn't match the server's version (8)

[    35.974] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[    35.974] (II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

[    35.974] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

[    35.974] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[    35.974] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so

[    35.974] (II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    35.974]    compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 0.4.2

[    35.974]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

[    35.974] (EE) module ABI major version (6) doesn't match the server's version (8)

[    35.974] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[    35.974] (II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so

[    35.974] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

[    35.974] (EE) No drivers available.

[    35.974] 

Fatal server error:

[    35.974] no screens found

[    35.974] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[    35.975] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[    35.975] 

```

Vorher hatte ich den Radeon als Treiber.

----------

## Josef.95

Schau zb mal in einer Suchmaschine nach 

```
gentoo xorg-server module ABI major version (6) doesn't match the server's version
```

 Das oberste Ergebnis sollte weiterhelfen  :Wink: 

/edit:

Portage sollte dir beim xorg-server-1.9 Upgrade unter anderem auch etwa folgendes mitgeteilt haben  

```
 * You must rebuild all drivers if upgrading from xorg-server 1.7

 * or earlier, because the ABI changed. If you cannot start X because

 * of module version mismatch errors, this is your problem.        

 * You can generate a list of all installed packages in the x11-drivers

 * category using this command:                                      

 * emerge portage-utils; qlist -I -C x11-drivers/
```

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Und schau auch mal nach ob du unter 

```
Section "Module"

Load                "v4l"
```

 hast.

Mit module v4l konnte ich xorg-server-1.9 auch nicht starten und 

ich bekam auch keine eindeutige Fehlermeldung

MfG

----------

## FrancisA

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Und schau auch mal nach ob du unter 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ah danke; ich habe meine letzte Sicherung einfach einmal zurückgespielt.  :Wink:  Das ist mir (jetzt) noch zu kompliziert  :Wink: 

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *FrancisA wrote:*   

>  *fuchur wrote:*   Hi
> 
> Und schau auch mal nach ob du unter 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Kompliziert ist da nichts. Einfach mal in der Datei  "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" nach 

```
Load                "v4l"
```

 suchen, wenn vorhanden ein "#" vor die

Zeile setzen.

MfG

----------

## FrancisA

Danke für die Antworten.

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe. Ich habe kein /etc/X11/xorg.conf, von wo nimmt er die Einstellungen her

>f you cannot start X because of module version mismatch errors, this is your problem.

 :Wink:  so das ist dann mein Problem

Also v4l deaktivieren. Der radeon Treiber wird ja im Kernel erstellt, das heisst, den Kernel nochmals compilieren? Habe ich das richtig verstanden?

----------

## Josef.95

 *FrancisA wrote:*   

> >f you cannot start X because of module version mismatch errors, this is your problem.
> 
>  so das ist dann mein Problem

  Ja, heißt aber nur das du dich bitte selbst drum kümmern solltest die nun inkompatiblen Treiber ein mal passend zum neuen xorg-server zu bauen.

Klingt zunächst vielleicht schwierig, ist es aber nicht, denn es wird ja sogar schon ein fertig vorbereiteter Befehl mitgeliefert mit dem du deine installierten xorg-drivers (die du bitte neu bauen sollst) dir auflisten kannst.

Also:

Sofern noch nicht geschehen installiere dir den "Werkzeugkasten" portage-utils

Nun kannst du dir mit 

```
qlist -I -C x11-drivers/
```

 die installierten Treiber ausgeben lassen die wegen dem ABI Wechsel vom xorg-server neu gebaut werden müssen.

Am einfachsten ist, du kombinierst dies gleich mit einem emerge Kommando welches dir dann gleich die Treiber neu baut, also zb 

```
# emerge -av1 $(qlist -I -C x11-drivers/)
```

Das sollte es dann gewesen sein  :Wink: 

 *FrancisA wrote:*   

> Der radeon Treiber wird ja im Kernel erstellt, das heisst, den Kernel nochmals compilieren? Habe ich das richtig verstanden?

  Nein, der radeon Treiber kommt aus dem Paket x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati , dieser sollte aber auch schon mit dem oben genannten Befehl passend mit remerged werden.

Für die weitere Konfiguration vom xorg-server-1.9 nutze dann bitte auch den Xorg-server 1.9 Upgrade Guide

Viel Erfolg

----------

## FrancisA

Jetzt bin ich wieder so weit, dass der XServer nicht startet (nach dem update). Den Hinweis mit 

```
emerge -1av $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)
```

 habe ich jedoch befolgt. 

Ich habe, wies aussieht wieder das gleiche xorg log file wie oben gepostet...

Er hat jetzt /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d (xorg.conf gibts bei mir nicht?)

Fragend ...  :Wink: 

Nachtrag: Jetzt funktionierts, weiß aber nciht mehr genau, was es war. Ich habe nochmals ein depmod -a angewendet und die configuration files (die .chk000 files aufgelöst).

----------

